# Anybody else tried this light?



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a Bell & Howell sunlight desk lamp over my ten gallon right now and i love it! Everything is growing great. I picked up this light at a garage sale for 4 bucks and it had never been used before and online these things go for like $40. Here is what it looks like









And a pic of my tank (excuse my sloppy aquascaping and picture quality haha)









Only problem is that i cant that find much info on the bulb. All i know is that it is 27 watts, 6500k, 1300 lumens, and 80-85 C.R.I.

It wasn't quite tall enough for my tank, but i just put a piece of styrofoam under it then it was fine. So does anyone else use this light? If u guys know any more info on this light/bulb i would very much appreciate it also. If u can find these cheap like on ebay i would definitely recommend it.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

well i'n not sure of the light qiality but if it seems to work, just check if in the long term is still working fine.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

from the spec and the plants in the picture, you should definitely be fine. you might get some algae growth. but its not going to be that bad.


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

yea the tank has been set up for about 2 and a half months and everything is growing great! Only problem i had with algae was some bga when it was first getting started and none since (my otocinclus take care of any brown diatoms) Definitely not a bad light for 4 bucks I would say


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

I ran this exact light on my work nanotank. Awesome light. The bulbs can be replaced with the same wattage daylight bulbs at home depot. You can find it at the outdoor lighting section.


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

sweet thanks! its definitely workin good cuz its a complete jungle in there now and i even took out that big apongeton. My fish barely have room to swim haha. It needs a haircut bad.


----------

